
How do you document your python code? - samrohn778
What are the best practices? Do you use Sphinx. If so how does your deployment look like? Is it worth the effort for a small startup to spend time and effort on it?
======
mpetyx
It totally depends on what you want to succeed. In our case, for example, we
break our python code into microservices so it is more important documenting
the APIs rather the code itself. If you are building complicated libraries,
yes sphinx is the choice to go. Most important of all is to understand your
deployments and your code lifecycle.

~~~
dozzie
> we break our python code into microservices so it is more important
> documenting the APIs rather the code itself.

If you write libraries (and you actually do without microservices), you still
need to document the APIs. No difference there.

------
xstartup
Our python projects have <50 files. Each file with <100LOC.

There are hardly any comments on the projects. So, far we've not faced any
issue.

